# Attach Dryer Vent to Cement Fiber Siding



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would expect a regular drill bit will drill that stuff and you could screw to the sheeting behind it


----------



## youracman6 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hope so, Neal. I am not a bit sure there is anything behind the siding but some Tyvek wrap and some sort of foam board...... hope I am wrong. If there is some type of plywood, I'll just clearance drill the siding and screw into the sheathing ..... IF it's a wood product. Obviously I don't know much about modern-day construction............but I will be finding out in the next couple of days. I'll be starting with a pilot hole from the inside to make sure I have laid things out correctly so so the dryer fitting is fairly centered (vertically) on the face of the cement fiber siding.

Thanks............. I'll post back on my progress. Ed S


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

youracman6 said:


> Hope so, Neal. I am not a bit sure there is anything behind the siding but some Tyvek wrap and some sort of foam board...... hope I am wrong. If there is some type of plywood, I'll just clearance drill the siding and screw into the sheathing ..... IF it's a wood product. Obviously I don't know much about modern-day construction............but I will be finding out in the next couple of days. I'll be starting with a pilot hole from the inside to make sure I have laid things out correctly so so the dryer fitting is fairly centered (vertically) on the face of the cement fiber siding.
> 
> Thanks............. I'll post back on my progress. Ed S


If there is no sheeting drill a 4" hole in a piece of plywood and cut the plywood to a 6" square then cut it in half. You can then put each half in hold it there and drive a screw into it. to hold it in place Then you can install the vent. good luck.:biggrin2:


----------



## youracman6 (Nov 22, 2017)

Good tip, Neal..............thanks.


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dont forget to wear a mask when drilling and cutting the fiber cement siding.


----------



## youracman6 (Nov 22, 2017)

Absolutely will do, Add. Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

there will be sheeting behind that cement board siding. Cut your holes and predrill for any screws


----------



## youracman6 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yup.........found that out today, Hardwareman. After I drilled a pilot hole thru the whole wall today from the inside, I sawed out the 4-1/2 hole in the sheetrock, removed a few handfuls of blown-in insulation from the 6" wall and there was the chipboard sheeting lookin' back at me. :smile:

Things are looking up. Sure wish it wasn't on the 2nd floor though........ ain't looking fwd to working off a 24ft extension ladder. But we'll "git er done".

Thanks again all............and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you looked at a form of Flashing over the top of the vent hood?

Last thing you need is a wind driven rain blowing water into places that aren't protected.

In my experience, the siding should have a flashed 'block' of material installed prior to the installation of the siding and then this 'block; can be flashed appropriately with the siding installed up tp and over the block/flashing as required.

I will try to find a sample of what I am talking about and post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

> Fixture Mounting Blocks on Vinyl Siding
> 
> Exterior fixtures—such as light fixtures, electrical panels, and hose bibs—can also cause problems if they are fastened through the siding, restricting its free movement.
> 
> ...


from https://inspectapedia.com/BestPractices/Vinyl_Siding_Installation_Guide.php

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Buildin...unting-Blocks/Dryer-vent/N-5yc1vZbye2Z1z0tprx


----------



## youracman6 (Nov 22, 2017)

jlhaslip said:


> from https://inspectapedia.com/BestPractices/Vinyl_Siding_Installation_Guide.php
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Buildin...unting-Blocks/Dryer-vent/N-5yc1vZbye2Z1z0tprx


Thanks for the links. I have used that "venetian biind" type vent in the past.....worked quite well. For this job though, I plan to use the galvanized and painted metal vent hardware described here:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/IMPERIAL-4-in-Dia-Galvanized-Steel-R2-Exhaust-Dryer-Vent-Hood/4753382 I have yet to check it out in the store, but I do need to make sure it is not too "tall" for the face of the siding....which has about 8" of reveal.

It says it has a full gasket, but if it doesn't look super waterproof, I will use butyl rubber tape sealant under the flange to mate with the siding. I will probably go with an additional (belt and suspenders) caulk bead around the edge of the vent flange when installed and also use some polyurethane sealant on the screw threads and under the screw heads. Should keep things dry for a long, long time.

Thanks, again

Regards.............. Ed S


----------

